# Confused need help!



## kvn (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm seeing lots of different ideas on what temperature is safe to hot smoke pork loin after cold smoking 4 days. I want to make sure its safe and good.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 11, 2021)

you need to cure the loin if cold smoking for 4 days, then i believe pork is safe to eat at internal temp of 145. hope that helps


----------



## bregent (Mar 11, 2021)

As mentioned in your other thread, if you used Tenderquick at the same rates as specified for Cure #2, then your pork is essentially uncured. If you then cold smoked it for 4 days, it is probably ruined and not safe to consume.


----------



## kvn (Mar 11, 2021)

bregent said:


> As mentioned in your other thread, if you used Tenderquick at the same rates as specified for Cure #2, then your pork is essentially uncured. If you then cold smoked it for 4 days, it is probably ruined and not safe to consume.


Ok, so I put it on the trager and individually check internal temps, ranging from 150-177

would you consider them safe ?

If not, what is a good rule of thumb to identify ?


----------



## bregent (Mar 11, 2021)

kvn said:


> Ok, so I put it on the trager and individually check internal temps, ranging from 150-177



The issue is whether or not you cured them prior to smoking. Please answer the following:

How much did the loin weigh?
How much Tenderquick did you use?
How long did you "cure" it?
How long did you smoke?
What temp did you cold smoke?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm getting dizzy . 
I think the best help would be to start over .


----------



## kvn (Mar 11, 2021)

bregent said:


> The issue is whether or not you cured them prior to smoking. Please answer the following:
> 
> How much did the loin weigh?
> How much Tenderquick did you use?
> ...


Ok: 13.5 pounds of loin

had it in cure for 11 days

tenderquick I used


bregent said:


> The issue is whether or not you cured them prior to smoking. Please answer the following:
> 
> How much did the loin weigh?
> How much Tenderquick did you use?
> ...


2.8% Salt
0.3% tenderquick
0.25% Sugar
0.8% Black Pepper
0.6% Hungarian Paprika
0.15% Garlic Powder 


loin weight 13.5 lbs chunked into 5 sections.

my smoker varied  between 68-74

smoked 4 days

put on traeger : internal temps reached 150-177

meat in cure 11 days


----------



## bregent (Mar 11, 2021)

ok, so .3% of 13.5 lbs is about 18 grams. Is that how much TQ you used?
If so, then you essentially have uncured pork. Left in the fridge for 11 days is not good, although the salt probably prevented spoilage.  Then you kept it at room temperature for 4 days while you cold smoked.
At this point, I would not eat it.
Start over and make sure you fully understand the process before you proceed,


----------



## kvn (Mar 11, 2021)

bregent said:


> ok, so .3% of 13.5 lbs is about 18 grams. Is that how much TQ you used?
> If so, then you essentially have uncured pork. Left in the fridge for 11 days is not good, although the salt probably prevented spoilage.  Then you kept it at room temperature for 4 days while you cold smoked.
> At this point, I would not eat it.
> Start over and make sure you fully understand the process before you proceed,


That is what I used,
thanks for the input


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2021)

If 0.3% TQ was in some recipe you found, BURN IT !!!!...


----------



## gibsongilbert (Jul 18, 2022)

kvn said:


> I'm seeing lots of different ideas on what temperature is safe to hot smoke pork loin after cold smoking 4 days. I want to make sure its safe and good. gb whatsapp apk


I thought true cold smoking was under 40 degrees like when u add smoke to fresh sausage ?


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 18, 2022)

Good info


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 18, 2022)

I believe cold smoking cured meats is smoked between 40-75


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 18, 2022)

kvn said:


> Ok: 13.5 pounds of loin
> 
> had it in cure for 11 days
> 
> ...


Next time use this same recipe but leave out the Tender Quick and add .25% cure #1 and you are golden.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 18, 2022)

gibsongilbert said:


> I thought true cold smoking was under 40 degrees like when u add smoke to fresh sausage ?


Cold Smoking​Cold smoking at 52-71° F (12-22° C), from 1-14 days, applying thin smoke with occasional breaks in between, is one of the oldest preservation methods. We cannot produce cold smoke if the outside temperature is 90° F (32° C), unless we can cool it down, which is what some industrial smokers do. Cold smoking is a drying process whose purpose is to remove moisture thus preserving a product.

You will find that different sources provide different temperatures for cold smoking. In European countries where most of the cold smoking is done, the upper temperature is accepted as 86° F (30° C). The majority of Russian, Polish and German meat technology books call for 71° F (22° C), some books ask for 77° F (25° C). Fish starts to cook at 85° F (29.4° C) and if you want to make delicious cold smoked salmon that is smoked for a long time, obviously you can not exceed 86° F (30° C). Cold smoking assures us of total smoke penetration inside of the meat. The loss of moisture also is uniform in all areas and the total weight loss falls within 5-20% depending largely on the smoking time. Cold smoking is not a continuous process, it is stopped (no smoke) a few times to allow fresh air into the smoker.

In XVIII century brick built smokehouses a fire was started every morning. It smoldered as long as it could and if it stopped, it would be restarted again the following morning.







Cold smoked meats prevent or slow down the spoilage of fats, which increases their shelf life. The product is drier and saltier with a more pronounced smoky flavor and very long shelf life. The color varies from yellow to dark brown on the surface and dark red inside. Cold smoked products are not submitted to the cooking process. If you want to cold smoke your meats, bear in mind that with the exception of people living in areas with a cold climate like Alaska, it will have to be done in the winter months just as it was done 500 years ago.


Copied from Stanley and Adam Marianski forum...


----------



## ericajohnson3422 (Aug 19, 2022)

Can I cook the meat with a same temperature or is there any change?


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 19, 2022)

kvn said:


> Ok: 13.5 pounds of loin
> 
> had it in cure for 11 days
> 
> ...


Chunk it., it is not cured.

HT


----------



## sochom (Nov 24, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> I believe cold smoking cured meats is smoked between 40-75.


Is it good to do that?


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 25, 2022)

sochom said:


> Is it good to do that?


Yes as long as you follow the saftey guide lines for the product your trying to make


----------

